# Sheetrock 90 degree outside corner.



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean by leave space for the corner bead? The corner bead goes over the corner. I prefer a plastic corner bead & I prefer to nail it. It's easier to spackle. The broken corner can be repaired. Cut a small piece of drywall & install it as if it were a jigsaw puzzle, one screw. Spackle & tape over it.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Guap - by “leave space” for the bead I meant:


do I push the new piece of sheetrock flush with existing sheetrock at that 90 degree corner and then put a plastic bead on top. Or do I leave a small space for the bead and joint compound so they don’t protrude at the corner? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I always make the sheetrock flush.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

The bead always protrudes. Blend in with mud.

I wouldn't try to screw a small bit of drywall like that. It will break for sure. A bit of mud, stick the piece in and mud/tape over it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've always used metal corner bead. I agree, just prefill the little missing chunk.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Outside corners are not really 90 degrees at that corner bead. The actual corner of the bead projects slightly from the face of the sheetrock. Mud then spans from that corner back to the sheet rock. If you put a framing square on the corner of an existing wall, I think you will see what I am trying to describe. One tip, after installing metal corner bead, I always run tape where the edge of the bead meets the drywall. Helps to stop any cracking if someone bumps into the corner a little to hard.

For the damaged area that small, I usually roll up some fiberglass mesh tape and stick it in the recess, and then mud over it. Another option would be to google "blowout patch". Cut the damageday area to a square. Cut another piece of drywall 2 inches wider than the measurements of the square. On the back of the new piece, leave the face paper, but cut the back paper and gypsum 1 inch back on all sides. Done correctly, the new piece will have 1 inch wide flaps on all sides. Put mud on the wall and press the blowout patch into the hole. Add more mud on top and finish like finishing a taped joint. It's much easier to do than to describe, and it works great.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just my opinion...

A seam should never be over a door or window, they will always/continue to crack.


----------

